# Coquitlam bc



## dalza (Jun 9, 2011)

I all on expat, we have been looking hard at which place to settle in Canada , and we have finally chosen the west coast of Canada and have been looking at coquitlam bc and have done lots of research on the net about the area and schools for our two young children and the social side of things , but would like to hear from someone who is actually there or near the area that could give us a better view of things before we decide to visit , I know this is not the same as visiting but just hearing from someone there would be great and add to our profile of the area Many thanks dal


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

It is simply beautiful, and a great place for raising a family.

If you can afford it, try the Westwood plateau area. Recreation center, library, mountains close by, great schools, gorgeous nature, and more affordable than Vancouver, although downtown Vancouver is 30 minutes away via train commute.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Westwood Plateau is expensive but, as Thinkering says, if you can afford it, it's a nice place to live! My Mom's cousin and her husband live out that way and raised their kids in Westwood Plateau. My Grand-Auntie (Mom's cousin's Mom) moved out that way as well years ago and is happy out there.

You won't be wanting for shopping amenities, as there is a fairly large shopping plaza (Coquitlam Centre) and lots of smaller strip malls populate the city, as well as supermarkets (Save On Foods, their sister supermarket Price Smart Foods, Canada Safeway, Real Canadian Superstore are the major players).

There's also a wide variety of different restaurants to choose from as well... your bog standard North American fast food chains (McDonalds, Burger King, A&W, Kentucky Fried Chicken, Pizza Hut etc) as well as different ethnic places (Pho, Japanese, Chinese, Indian etc)... this in addition to non-fast food North American style restaurants.

The area cinemas are modern and show current release films - Silver City Coquitlam is very popular.

Don't worry about health care and hospitals, as you're within easy reach of the Royal Columbian Hospital in New Westminster... they are a major trauma hospital whose services include a busy A&E/ER Department, Maternity ward, Neonatal ICU, and a Paeds ward - I used to work there and wouldn't hesitate sending my own family for treatment.

Schools are generally good (i.e. I wouldn't have any issues with sending my own children to school in the district). Look here for a report on the schools in the district. If you are looking for a French language school for your children, you are in luck... École des Pionniers de Maillardville is in the Maillardville area of Coquitlam. The school's website can be found here

Don't know what else to tell you... the above is just off the top of my head. My brother and his wife used to live in Coquitlam (but moved closer to where my parents and my s_i_l's parents live), so I'm fairly familiar with the area.


----------



## dalza (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks thinkering and Canadian girl the info you have given is great it adds to the great list of info I have from the net it's now 90% top of the list just have to get the job , i am actually a carpenter and renovate old properties in France so if you have any links towards this in coquitlam that would be even better , we are in the early stages of the visas , and also the link to the French school is great as the children were born in France and there schooling is good here and would love for them to continue with it even though they speak both languages at a young age they would have no problem in either a French or Canadian school , once again thanks for the replies and now for the hard work job hunting


----------

